# Production drop is to be expected - P10102 is here



## mstenholm (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got these 548 pointers on all three GPU's. My trusted 9000 PPD (average on 260 GTX) is now a 7400 PPD producer. Core run 2 C hotter. GPU load is 99%. 


Ups, can't fix headline


----------



## theonedub (Feb 3, 2010)

These WUs are awful for heat.... F


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Ups, can't fix headline


Taken care of


----------



## TeXBill (Feb 3, 2010)

> These WUs are awful for heat.... F


Open the windows. Let some of that HOT air out....


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 6, 2010)

I must have gotten a whole bunch of them, because my PPD was down 8000 points for the day.  I couldn't see where any of my cards messed up during the day, and they were all humming along when I got home.  Those 548's are murder.

EDIT: I can't figure out why stats are so low for the day.  Right now all my Nvidia cards are working on 548's and fahmon shows me only 3000 points down from normal.

Holy crap!  I just looked at my card temps.  They are through the roof!  My 250's are at 86C and the 260 is at 81!  Not happy.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 6, 2010)

My temps are up 10-15 degrees, plus my cpu temps are up about 5 degrees. Stanford needs a good  for this.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 6, 2010)

*Never work on your PC when you're tired*

Last night after noticing my temps were outrageous, I shutdown my dual GTS 250 PC to give it a rest.  When I restarted it I could not get both cards to fold.  No matter what I did, one of them would start throwing the infamous UNSTABLE_MACHINE.    So I left it off for the night.  

This morning, I noticed that for some unknown reason, it had reset itself and the desktop was not longer extended to the second monitor.    It's working now.  

The moral of this post:  *Never*, ever work on your PC when you're tired. 

Oh yes, I had not engaged in the usual Friday night follies of ingesting or inhaling any mind altering substances of the liquid or other varieties.  Perhaps I should have. Maybe I'll go do so now.


----------

